# Rascal's Costume Showdown!!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I couldn't wait, and neither could Rascal! So he said "Start it early Annie!!!"

 
for the full effects: Check out the page by clicking on the banner.

 Rascal here!! Hi! And welcome to my Costume Showdown!!!
  Yep that's right! I first gave word out on this in June, and the wait is finally over!!!
  Some new friends have been on a long wait to introduce themselves too!!! So here; 
  (gives you some popcorn), have a seat and take a look!!!!

  Introducing....Peyton the Cougar Cub!!!
  Peyton: I'm a faerie!
 ​ 

 and Logan the Siberian Husky!!!
  Logan: Can you guess what i am?? ^.^
  ​ ​ 

  That's not all, check out MY costume!!
 ​
 ​ ​
​
 Tyberis: Don't forget about me!! I'm a wizard!!!​
​ ​ 

  Charlie: Heehee!!
 ​ 
I honestly am physically and mentally tired from the following week. I was going to cancel but i felt bad....
Thank you everyone for your support, i couldn't go on without you.. ​


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks awesome, i love it! The grim sleeper omg so cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> Looks awesome, i love it! The grim sleeper omg so cute!!!!!!!!!!


LOL yay!! I'm so happy! Thank youuu!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awesome as always , love the grim sleeper, and the cheer leader is adorable. i love the stars on the wizards coat must have taken a long time to get all those on there. very impressed , good job chica


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

You already know how I feel about em...love it!!! You did an amazing job!!! Keep up the good work...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Annie, I think they are awsome. You are one very talented girl.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

They all look AWESOME Annie!  Great job, I personally like the pirate the best


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> awesome as always , love the grim sleeper, and the cheer leader is adorable. i love the stars on the wizards coat must have taken a long time to get all those on there. very impressed , good job chica


LOL girl you couldn't imagine XD :goodpost: :rofl:
Thank you sooo much :hug:



Lone Star said:


> You already know how I feel about em...love it!!! You did an amazing job!!! Keep up the good work...


LOL You better love them! Nah just kidding, thanks bro hahaa!  Thanks!



MY MIKADO said:


> Annie, I think they are awsome. You are one very talented girl.


Awwwe :hug:



Wingman said:


> They all look AWESOME Annie!  Great job, I personally like the pirate the best


LOL thanks Wing!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

T'nisse, how dare you think about cancelling the big costume party, your pups have waited forever to strut their stuff I enjoyed them all, but like Charlie the brindlemeister the best!! Of course, I wouldn't kick any of them out of my party LOL!! Love Logan's bandana and cool earing I also love your "big cats" noses! HAPPY HALLOWEEN GIRL and eating lots of chocolate candy should give you back your energy, then make you sick


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> T'nisse, how dare you think about cancelling the big costume party, your pups have waited forever to strut their stuff I enjoyed them all, but like Charlie the brindlemeister the best!! Of course, I wouldn't kick any of them out of my party LOL!! Love Logan's bandana and cool earing I also love your "big cats" noses! HAPPY HALLOWEEN GIRL and eating lots of chocolate candy should give you back your energy, then make you sick


ROFL! Thanks Christian! Yea, i would have probably been kidnapped by a bunch of puppies and big cats had i canceled :rofl:
Charlie says thank you! She ate her pom pom while waiting for comments though :rofl:
You'll be seeing more Logan now that he's been introduced, and Peyton has already taken over my sketchbook plans, she says thank you about her nose :rofl:
HAPPY HALLOWEEN, i have already gone through a 5lb bag of skittles, 4 chocolate donuts, a liter of Sprite, and two bags of Flaming Hot Popcorn:woof: I'll let you know if it kicks my stomach in later XD ROFL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They look awesome. I love the brindly the best.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You really are the coolest 14 year old ever!! They are all so good I love the brindle cheerleader !!! Fantastic job  You are amazingly talented !!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazing work you are getting better and better everyday. Very impressive your use of color is very impressive. Do you ever convert real life dogs into cartoons ?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nisse, they look great!! Thanks for sharing with us girl! I'm proud of your work, and I know you'll go far in this world. Just keep up the great work!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Annie, I am loving TIberis, all the costumes are so awesome and I am loving the pirate theme, I can't choose but I love them all, you know how I adore your artwork, you are so taleneted and by far a knockout,. Hugs


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> They look awesome. I love the brindly the best.


Awwe, thankies so much Aimee! Charlie sends lots of hugs and kisses! :hug:



Sadie said:


> You really are the coolest 14 year old ever!! They are all so good I love the brindle cheerleader !!! Fantastic job  You are amazingly talented !!!


ROFL! You are too awesome!
Yeah, Charlie is something else lol! Thanks so much! 



davidfitness83 said:


> Amazing work you are getting better and better everyday. Very impressive your use of color is very impressive. Do you ever convert real life dogs into cartoons ?


LOL thank you!! Yep i have converted real life dogs into cartoons.  I'm currently working on an order where my customer wants me to convert 10 of her pooches into cartoons by prismacolor but i'd love to get back into digitally animating :goodpost:
Here's Caragan Kennel's Shelly. I converted her into a cartoon for Cheryl as a gift. It's an older piece. lol 



















ThaLadyPit said:


> Nisse, they look great!! Thanks for sharing with us girl! I'm proud of your work, and I know you'll go far in this world. Just keep up the great work!


Auntie Beeeevvv! :hug:
Thank you soooo much auntie!!!



apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Annie, I am loving TIberis, all the costumes are so awesome and I am loving the pirate theme, I can't choose but I love them all, you know how I adore your artwork, you are so taleneted and by far a knockout,. Hugs


LOL! Tyberis loves you too momma Tye!! :hug:
The pirate was one of my favs, so prepare to see more of Logan! 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Annie I love the animated version of my crew you did, and Tyberis is so cute and I am lovin his name, I can't wait to see the rest of the crew and more pics, Hugs, you know you are awesome


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> awww Annie I love the animated version of my crew you did, and Tyberis is so cute and I am lovin his name, I can't wait to see the rest of the crew and more pics, Hugs, you know you are awesome


Lol!  :hug:


----------

